# At a disco last night



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I was at a do the other night & the DJ played Sit Down by James, so we all sat down. Then he played Jump Around by the House of Pain, so we all jumped around.

He played Dexy's Midnight Runners next & that's when I got asked to leave..


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

dont understand :?


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

You're far too young! Ask someone who was around in the 80s


----------



## whitty (May 17, 2002)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> dont understand :?


Google their songs - namely one with "Eileen" in the title :wink:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

I nearly bought a T-shirt the other day with 'I came on Eileen' on it. 

Oh, never mind. :roll:


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Now i get it..............hummmmm filthy joke! and i was boring in the 80's...very near the end mind you 1989 :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Brilliant :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

bella_beetle2.0 said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol:
> Now i get it..............hummmmm filthy joke! and *i was boring in the 80's*...very near the end mind you 1989 :lol:


Not born then?


----------



## bella_beetle2.0 (Feb 9, 2010)

oops!! :lol: ment born


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

head_ed said:


> I was at a do the other night & the DJ played Sit Down by James, so we all sat down. Then he played Jump Around by the House of Pain, so we all jumped around.
> 
> He played Dexy's Midnight Runners next & that's when I got asked to leave..


Who did you Geno then :roll:


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

:lol: :lol: 
Good one.


----------

